# A visit to the statue of Christ The Redeemer



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

K14N said:


> I know this is not the statue of Christ the Redeemer in Brazil, but I want to share the world's 2nd largest Christ statue, which is located in Manado City, the capital of North Sulawesi Province, Indonesia. They call it the statue of "Jesus blessing Manado". Hope you like it:


I like this monument, thanks!

Other:

"El Cristo-Rei" - Portugal










Christ of Tihuatlan, Mexico










"El Cristo de la Concórdia" - Cochabamba, Bolivia


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

K14N said:


> I know this is not the statue of Christ the Redeemer in Brazil, but I want to share the world's 2nd largest Christ statue, which is located in Manado City, the capital of North Sulawesi Province, Indonesia. They call it the statue of "Jesus blessing Manado". Hope you like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What talk .. 
The statue is funny :lol:
and but impressive is the fact of being a predominantly Islamic country

Apa talk .. 
Patung adalah lucu :lol:
dan mengesankan tetapi adalah sebuah fakta yang mayoritas negara Islam


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

To reach the top of Corcovado Hill ( in Christ the Redeemer Statue ), the train crosses the Tijuca National Park :


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome pics man! Some of then are new for me! :applause:


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> What talk ..
> The statue is funny :lol:
> and but impressive is the fact of being a predominantly Islamic country
> 
> ...


Haha, your Indonesian language is quite funny (a lil bit too formal), must be not an Indonesian, but thx for trying using bahasa Indonesia...  Let me try using Indonesian language according to your comment:
"Apa yang dapat dikatakan, patungnya lucu :lol:, tetapi yang mengesankan adalah bahwa patung tersebut terletak di negara yang mayoritas penduduknya Muslim "

For info, that statue is located in Manado, North Sulawesi, one of few cities and one of few provinces in Indonesia which is predominantly Christian, not Islam. North Sulawesi itself has about 70-80% of Christian population, contrast to the country which is about 80%(+) Muslim.

Oh yah, one clarification, Indonesia is a country with most Muslim population in d world, but not an Islamic country by the way


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
kay:



Zabonz said:


> I consider this to be the best statue in the world, considering the outlook, location, message, wiew... Everything. It is just perfect!



Received the world with open arms!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

PHOTO: BY C4LIN/FLIKR









PHOTO: BY MARCIO MACHADO


----------

